# Back from Kaby



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

We got back into town late last night. It was a great time. Seems the guys are being quiet today. Hmmmm, oh well, when you see them ask them who caught the biggest walleye.....


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

Glad you had a great time - looking forward to the pics of that walleye! I hope to make next years trip!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

More stories and pics please...


----------



## lb71fish (Feb 2, 2003)

Sure Barb keep on bragging but just remember even a blind squirrel
finds a nut once in awhile.
Larry


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

All the stories and pictures about the big expedition are somewhat overwhelming, I hope our server can handle it!!

Sean must be in charge of that department??!???!!!


----------



## lb71fish (Feb 2, 2003)

Well I guess I will start the details.
Barb caught the biggest walleye 23 inches.
Sean caught the biggest pike 35 3/4 inches
Sean said he had a huge walleye but lost it
in the river.
One rod and reel combo is now permamment
fish structure in Kaby Lake.
I take the record for lost lures to snags 5
and 4 bite offs.
Perch pockets could find no perch.
Rick gets the nod for the loudest snoring,
or was that a bear in bed with him.
Craig and I had our best day of fishing on
Sunday In the mid North end of the lake
trolling the islands rock dropoffs.We easily 
caught 100 fish apiece and at one island
went 11 for 12 in 6 passes at one point
on what we now call double header island.
Hot and tots were the best trolling lures.
Craig and I both caught pike on bottom bouncers
with Gulp red worms.
Everyone can't wait to go again.
Would anyone else like to chime in?
Larry


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm sorry I missed this trip. I haven't been to Kaby in a few years. Maybe next year I'll compete for the loudest snorer.

My avatar was from Kaby Lake, Pine Portage Lodge.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

It was a beautiful place!










Craig Rick and Dan crammed in the back of the plane so I could sit next to the pilot.










Here is my walleye:











And Sean's Pike:










High tech equipment was brought in to repel the bugs!













I kept my promise and didn't cook much! All of the guys learned a very important lesson. Never get paired with Barb at the Eucre table (sorry Larry!!!!)


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

More! More!


----------



## pjd (Jul 4, 2007)

I am going there in two weeks! Can you give me any advice?

Paul


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Hot N Tots!!!! And don't let yer rod and reel go over the side. :gaga:


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

The fishing was much better than in '05. We heard from our host Donna that many others felt it was the best ever. Typical Kaby fishing, lots of fish but not many record book sizes. Biggest walley I head of was a 27" one from another guy in camp, on a fly rod by the way. The whitefish taunted us once again by eating mayfly husks off the surface when the lake was smooth as glass, while avoiding our flies. The perch were nowhere to be found.  I hate empty pockets. We had rain 4 days, but never lost a full day. Many walleyes were saved from a frozen trip south by late night storm which foiled the attempts by a few to stock the freezer in the waining hours of fish camp. :sad: My best pike was a 28 inch midget sumo wrester who had all girth and no lenght. He was gourging on prey when he hit my crawler harness. My favorite fish was a pike that came on a leech pattern with a fly rod, almost had him laned but he got off at the end. Ill post pics if my laptop ever boots up.

Lures that worked for me were trolling with Hot n Tots and 1.5 oz. bottom bouncers with crawler harness's. The fish seemed to like the wobble of cranks instead of the size of stickbaits. I got alot of fish on jigs of all kinds, most popular were Northland's mimic minnows. I had a lot of bite offs without leaders and losts of snags with leaders. Dont bring titanium leaders or you will just cry like I did when you lose them. Whatever you do dont say you think the fish is going to bite thru your line (right Larry), Fireline is a good thing as I only had 2 bite offs while trolling, Im to lazy to check for frays after landing the fish.

Best memory is trolling off Burnt Island and seeing a storm brewing, all that was said was cut bait and get. We outran the storm for a little while, managed to get soaked to the bone and eventually found shelter on a small island to wait out the storm. A couple other boats joined us and one guy asked if we say the waterspout behind him :yikes:. We sat it out for a half hour and blasted thru the last 5 miles to camp riding on top of the waves. I felt for the folks from Pine Portage with 10 hp motors and I wished for a 40 horse instead of the 25hp yamaha we had. 

Good times after fishing with excellent dinners of steaks, walleye, burgers, walleye, kielbasa, walleye. Did I mention there was no shortage of walleye. Everyone helped with the cooking and Barb didnt lie, she cant cook. :lol: Damn good thing her sister can because the cookies were good. The euchre was fun but skills were dimished by our friends Jim Beam and his buddy the Captain, right Barb .

Second time around was fun for me, lots of new memories. The "bear" that managed to sleep with Rick for a few nights made for interesting breakfast talk, the constant serenades by Dan of "oh canada", as well as the monster pike that literally ripped Barbs rod and holder off the boat.  , Lots of new fishing holes like Dan's "bushy top popple", double up island, and the Seans "sand bar". Our experiment with the deer fly hat patches were a bust, dont waste your money as you dont catch any with them, althought I was the only test subject as Dan caught wind of it before he left.

Laughs and lively moments didnt end at fish camp. We made it thru customs twice without a strip search (my personal record by the way) it was brought to my attention that I may have a problem with authority after that. The feisty lady at the smoked fish store in Mackinaw who threatened me with a fillet knife was a good one as well. :evil:

All in all it was a great week. I saw moose swim and black bear frolick on the beach, I witnessed an eagle fly to the nest with a fish in its talons. I enjoyed everyday and the new friendships made and old friendships revisited. Congrats to the rookie Barb on her Wally, and to Sean for this Pike, who would figure a guy named "trouttime" would stoop so low as to troll for pike.  Dan got an honorable mention for his mini perch, thought no pics exist we believe him to be an honorable and truthful fisherman, after all he fished all week with Rick. Rick couldnt fish to save his life as he didnt have Uncle Jim holding his hand this time. :lol: Larry fished valiantly but couldnt match last camps pike, better luck next time my friend.

Advice to those who are going or thinking about going to Canada. Dont dwell on the fish or you will miss out the important things.


----------



## buzzard (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey guys -

I replied in your other thread but just now found this one. 

Guess what Kumma- We were the 3 other boats that you ran into on that island in the storm! Had our kids with us and my buddy is the guy that saw the waterspouts.

As for the fishing I would say it was "good" compared to other years at Kaby. (Ive been going there every year for 10 years) Of course that's still "great" by most comparisons. I actually prefer to be there about 2 weeks prior than July 4th....somewhere around mid June. It is nice not having too many blackflies though... :lol: 

I managed a Pike of 41" (on a Mepps #5 firetiger 11 ft. of water RELEASED) and our group caught several others in the 37" range as well. Biggest Walleye we got was 24". My fish came on Mepps spinners, Daredevl spoons. Also Eerie Dearies and harnesses produced as did Rapalas trolled along the reeds in 7 Ft of water. Jigs and the occasional slip bobber with worms also produced in the rivers....both the Oba and Kaby river. We got a few Perch by accident but they came from the main lake and not the reeds. 

I'll have to post up a few pics once I get them all together.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

NEMichsportsman said:


> All the stories and pictures about the big expedition are somewhat overwhelming, I hope our server can handle it!!
> 
> Sean must be in charge of that department??!???!!!


Once a smart Aleck always a smart aleck...eh Joel!! :lol: 

Just saw this thread after an email on buzzard's post on the original thread. Will be uploading pics and posting a report tonight or tomorrow......Hey, I am still catching...catching up on work that is!!!


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Its a real small world eh Buzzard? I had a few hits on a Canadian flag dardevel but not much luck with the 5 of diamonds. Lots of luck with Mepps spinners as well mainly a #5 black fury, and musky killer. I love it when they slam the spinners 3 feet from the boat. I look forward to your pics as I didnt take very many at all just these.

Welcome to the cabin.









Double up island in the distance.









One ugly fisherman.









Click, click, click, zzzzzzzzzzzzzz. :lol:


----------



## BrookyDan (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi Guys and Gals.
I just want to say THANKS to all.
Sean, Craig, Larry, Barb, and Rick what a trip
Barb at Walleye 23 long.
Sean at Pike 35 3/4 long
Congrats to both they held the lead.by { 1/2" and 1/4"}:yikes: 
I dont know who took the fly paper and stuck it to my hat???
Barb can really cook up a nice batch of pancakes, who said
She cant cook?? She watches out for that little mouse.
Remember 2 years for another trip O CANADA 719 Days
Old Boy


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

SHHHHHH Dan! That is supposed to be a secret! :lol:


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Yes, it was quite the event! I had a great trip from start to finish with Brooky Dan as my co-pilot/navigator (he now has a tree named after him due to his navigation skills). Only took one wrong turn which was about a half mile out of the way (my fault)! I can't think of anything during the entire time that was as bad.

The fishing was nothing less than excellent, I think the overcast and cooler weather helped that along with finding deeper water. Hot-n-tots took a real beating, harnesses worked well also and jigs were good in spots. Dan and I were walleye hunting and found plenty of fish to occupy us. The fish were very healthy and colorfull. Tasted mighty fine as well!

The six of us in camp were very compatible with everyone pitching in and making the work (if you can call it that) as easy as it could be leaving nothing to do but fish!

I did not bring a camera along this time so I leave that to the photographicaly gifted!

Congrats to Barb and Sean on the big fish catch's!

Thanks to everyone especially Brooky Dan, he had to put up with me driving the boat all week, only asked me (told me actually) to slow the **** down one time! 

Rick


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Also want to mention that the crew at Agich's Kaby Kabins were very accomidating to say the least. Great equipment, on the spot dock service with concern for our needs and when we came in they took our catch and had them processed to our likeing. In most cases the fillets were at our cabin ready for the pan before we could crack a beverage!

Donna, Stewart, Lawrence, Kenny, James and Jen were all on top of our needs. They run a class outfit with great care taken to see we are satisfied in all aspects of our time there. I will be going back, there are things I left undone there!


----------



## pjd (Jul 4, 2007)

How long did it take to drive up there?
What were hot colors?
How many crawlers did you go thru?
What was the best bait for the big pike?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

About 11 hours road time.

Chrome based Hot-n-tots, gold and black also did well. Perch patterns were good too. Actually there were many colors and patterns that worked!

Green and purple harnesses.

We took 200 worms and some, not many, were wasted. Not enough ice on them.

I chased walleye so can't really coment on the pike baits.


----------



## pjd (Jul 4, 2007)

11 hours from where?
I live close to BPS just trying to get a better idea for my timing, just dont seem like it should take that long???
Was there anything you ran out of or anything you had alot left over?
How were the bugs?
Did you have the best luck in certain depths of water?

Thanks again,

Paul


----------



## BrookyDan (Dec 24, 2006)

pjd said:


> 11 hours from where?
> I live close to BPS just trying to get a better idea for my timing, just dont seem like it should take that long???
> Was there anything you ran out of or anything you had alot left over?
> How were the bugs?
> ...


11 Hours from Muskegon,Mi
Two much sugar.Two much dry cereal.
Mosquitoes after dark. no problem with Black Flys.
We had best luck in 8' to 12' feet of water.
We picked some in 25' to 35' feet of water
These were Walleyes.{ Hot n Tots}
Good Luck,Keep us posted how you due.
BrookyDan


----------

